# Andamanen



## Esogs (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo Fischerkollegen,

 Wie an anderer Stelle gepostet, werde ich im Februar auf Koh Tao fischen. Ich könnte nun drei Wochen dortbleiben oder aber weiter ziehen  und in der Andamannsee mein Glück versuchen. Was meint ihr?


Tight lines and keep ‘em wet.


----------



## tomsen83 (15. Januar 2019)

aus anglerischer Sicht defnitiv rüber auf die Andamanen...


----------



## ullsok (15. Januar 2019)

Mach doch beides 
In der Andamannsee ist Koh Lipe zu empfehlen.


----------



## Esogs (15. Januar 2019)

@ullsok: das ist der Plan!
Ich habe mir Koh Lipe ein bisschen angeschaut. Scheint der richtige Ort zu sein. Die Verbindung nach BKK ist gut. Ich plane also von Koh Tao nach Koh Lipe und von dort aus nach BKK zu reisen. Der Transfer von Koh Tao nach Koh Lippe ist anscheinend ein bisschen umständlich. Ich werde dann posten, wie es gelaufen ist. 

Jetzt wäre ich natürlich für Tipps bezüglich Koh Lipe dankbar. Wie schaut es aus mit Fischen vom Ufer oder Kayak aus? Wer bietet seriöses und leistbares Game Fishing an. Gibt es vielleicht mehrtägige Fischfahrten?

Jeder Hinweis ist willkommen. 

Petri!


----------



## Wollebre (16. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht hilft das etwas weiter.

www.gamefishingasia.com/destination-by-fishing-type/india-andamans/season-and-species-andamans/


----------



## Esogs (17. Januar 2019)

@Wollebre Danke. Auf der Seite sind einige gute Tips zur Ausrüstung. Leider kann ich mit meinem Visum Thailand nicht verlassen.


----------



## Esogs (18. Januar 2019)

@ullsok : Ich nehme an, Du warst auf Koh Lipe. Kannst Du was darüber berichten?


----------



## ullsok (19. Januar 2019)

Esogs schrieb:


> @ullsok : Ich nehme an, Du warst auf Koh Lipe. Kannst Du was darüber berichten?


Im wesentlichen decken sich meine Erfahrungen mit den Berichten, die du hier findest
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/wahnsinn-angelabenteuer-in-thailand.298502/
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/koh-tarutao-national-park-nov-2013.276208/


----------



## Esogs (25. Januar 2019)

@ullsok Danke fürs heraussuchen.


----------

